# Engine stopping



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

I am running DCC and one engine stops in one turnout. the track is clean and the engine wheels are clean and it will stop and then start in one turnout. I have 20 other engines and they all work great. It is a new engine with a soundtraxx decoder. I cannot find the problem.
Thanks,
Jerbear


----------



## vinoex (Sep 23, 2013)

If the problem is specific to one engine, it might help to know exactly what engine we are talking about.


----------



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

*Type of engine*

It is Athearn EDMFP45 with sound decoder. It stops and then starts and the lights go off and on, only in one place.
Thanks,
Jerbear


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Check that all the power pickups are working. Is there dirty wheels? Broken pickup wires?
Or does this loco have a limited number of wheels that pickup power from the track?

Is it just this one turn out with this loco?
If so then do all the turnout parts, Frog, points, have power?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The action of the lights going on and off is telling you there has been a loss of rail power to the decoder. That is a diagnostic function of Soundtraxx decoders. Do you have the frog powered on that turnout? Is the turnout warped?


----------

